# R32 GTR back from paint!



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Picked up the GTR from having some paint done so heres some sunny pics for you all!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

damn that looks good.

Missing the gt wing badges same as mine :bawling:


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Thats looks nice mate real clean


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

stunning !!


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Minty fresh! And nice house too!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Loving that!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Looking good, what paintwork did you have done? I am debating whether to get mine sprayed in Gunmetal which I love the colour, but it blends in with the road on a dull day and hard for people to see you that is my only worry.


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

love that! looks very clean :bowdown1:


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a beaut


----------



## shaun p (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks so good just clean and fresh


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

That dose look good... Very nice mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## DanRFC (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow!

Real nice!!!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Awesome!! Wht did you have done?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lovely. Clean & tough looking with no silly wings etc, just as a 32GTR should be!


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys!
CSB...I have the wing badges I'm just not a fan of them so I've left them off. 
Jonnypolish...The cars currently at my parents house as I'm having some work done on mine so needed the garage space lol!
Frracer...I had some rust on the rear arches and when I bought the car it had a Veilside rear spoiler and carbon bonnet which I wasn't over keen on so I changed them back to standard. Along with a couple of other marks on the car, it ended up as a full respray!
Saifskyline...What started as a few bits being painted ended up with the whole car lol!

So glad to have it back, just the interior to finish and then have it mapped as its too rich on idle atm.


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

nice nice nice


----------



## Fagan (Jul 9, 2013)

Would you be interested in selling your wing badges?

Stunning car!


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah ok. I'll dig them out and pm you some pics to see if you're interested.


----------



## blitzer_bhoy (May 26, 2007)

lovely!!! really nice to see you kept it the intended way GMG...really looks stunning!


----------



## Fagan (Jul 9, 2013)

Marcus7 said:


> Yeah ok. I'll dig them out and pm you some pics to see if you're interested.


Spot on mate, cheers!


----------



## skid (Jun 22, 2008)

That looks just right.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Top Notch! :clap:


----------



## Big Geo (Jun 1, 2007)

That looks stunning mate!


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Very nice! Looks great!


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Classy :smokin:


----------



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

Best colour for the R32 by far looks awesome. 

Dreaded rust on rear arches arrgghh mine has it bad! :bawling:

Are they std rear quarters, look wider in those photos?, might just be the light hitting them.


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Real Nice


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

That is wat a 32 should look like none of this crappy aftermarket body kits rubbish just a nice clean look


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

Madaxgt said:


> Best colour for the R32 by far looks awesome.
> 
> Dreaded rust on rear arches arrgghh mine has it bad! :bawling:
> 
> Are they std rear quarters, look wider in those photos?, might just be the light hitting them.


Rear quarters were replaced and are now an inch wider each side, just how the gtr should have come from the factory  I tried to take photos which amplified them a touch as well. Sometimes in the flesh they look standard, other times they look huge lol!

Thanks for the comments guys :bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

What quarters are you using to get an inch extra?


----------



## R33RB30 (Jul 24, 2013)

Very nice car.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

FRRACER said:


> What quarters are you using to get an inch extra?


I would imagine its an FRP blister kit for the rear 1/4's


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Superb mate, looks perfect to me!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## Marcus7 (Oct 2, 2012)

davew said:


> I would imagine its an FRP blister kit for the rear 1/4's


Yep that's correct Dave. Tried to get some new rear quarters from nissan but that didn't materialise. They're quite subtle really and done properly so they don't jump out at you as being changed or different from standard, they help to cover the 265 section R888's as well  They were joined along the main swage line that runs the length of the car so even the fuel filler cap had to be modified but the body shop did a damn good job.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Marcus7 said:


> Yep that's correct Dave. Tried to get some new rear quarters from nissan but that didn't materialise. They're quite subtle really and done properly so they don't jump out at you as being changed or different from standard, they help to cover the 265 section R888's as well  They were joined along the main swage line that runs the length of the car so even the fuel filler cap had to be modified but the body shop did a damn good job.


yes, we've fitted a few sets and they look pretty damn good.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Good job cant really notice a frp panel. IIRC Tweenie Rob also had something similar on his blue R32 as well as using R33 GTR rear subframe.


----------

